

Announcing Verve – A Type-Safe OS From Microsoft Singularity Project - yarapavan
http://www.infoq.com/news/2010/12/verve-msft

======
yarapavan
Interesting to see that they use Typed Assembly Language (TAL) and Hoare Logic
to achieve automation, static verification and type safety thro' C#[which
compiles to Assembly language].

Direct Links:

* Research Paper: Safe to the Last Instruction: Automated Veriﬁcation of a Type-Safe Operating System (<http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/122884/pldi117-yang.pdf>)

* CodePlex Link: [http://singularity.codeplex.com/SourceControl/changeset/chan...](http://singularity.codeplex.com/SourceControl/changeset/changes/45126)

